# Update KDE 4.3.3 -> 4.3.5 und kein Adressbuch in Kontakt

## SvenFischer

Und plötzlich gibt es das kadressbook nicht mehr in der Kontaktleiste links zur Auswahl. Das Adressbuch lässt sich separat starten und ist auch in der 4.3.5 Version installiert worden. Über kmail kann auch auf das Adressbuch bei der Empängerasuwahl darauf zugegriffen werden (nur e-mails).

Im Kontaktmenü "Kontakt einrichten" wird das Modul auch nicht angezeigt. Hat das auch jemand?

----------

## Randy Andy

Na klar Sven,

das Problem haben 'ne ganzen menge Leute auch.

Liegt an fehlenden USE Flags, mit denen deine Pakete gebaut wurde.

Schau dich doch mal intenstiver im Forum um, und lies auch ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen, bzw. threads deren Titel andere Inhalte bzgl. KDE 4.4 beinhalten, dann kommst du schon dahinter.

Z.B. hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814812.html?sid=2c31abf2043c3c366078d8971a495306

Viel Erfolg.

P.S. bei mir ging alles Out of the Box, sonst hätte ich's dir natürlich veraten was du so alles brauchst.

Andy.

----------

## franzf

Einziges Problem: Er hat auf kde-4.3.5 aktualisiert, und da wurde noch gar nix akonadisiert oder nepomukisiert.

Die angesprochenen Probleme treten mit kde4 auf.

----------

## astaecker

Dieses Problem hat nichts mit den Änderungen und deren Auswikungen vom Kaddressbook aus KDE SC 4.4 zu tun. Bei KDE SC 4.3 wird noch nicht Akonadi und Nepomuk benötigt.

Hier scheint das Kontact Plugin von Kaddressbok nicht installiert worden zu sein, oder es ist kaputt. Dazu gibt es auch einen Fehlerreport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303651

----------

## Randy Andy

Habt natürlich recht Leute,

hab's einfach überlesen oder falsch interpretiert - deshalb zielten meine tipps ja auf V4.4 ab.

Ich weiss ja schließlich dass das bei 4.3.5 noch kein Problem dartsellt, sorry und nix für ungut.

Andy.

----------

